# Spam!



## cagedbirdsinging

We'd like to deeply apologize for the amount of spam that is being thrown our way lately and cluttering the forum up. The offending posts/threads are dealt with as soon as we can to keep the forum clean for our members, but sometimes things slip past or we can't quite get to it right away!

Feel free to use the report button on spam posts, which sends out an email to all of the mods and admins to alert us.

Thanks so much for your patience and understanding!


----------



## Jaguar

Yes, indeed, our apologies!

Re-Captcha was enabled on the signup page. Hopefully that will slow down, if not completely stop, the recent spam flood.


----------



## prostosi

*The a little above multivariate*

The a little above multivariate techniques are each and all pretty linear as with well a true model is calculated using linear combinations


----------



## prostosi

*The a little above multivariate*

The a little above multivariate techniques are each and all pretty linear as with well a true model is calculated using linear combinations


----------



## abratforarat

What's spam?


----------



## nanashi7

a brat for a rat said:


> What's spam?


Spam is just unsolicited advertising. So, for example, I get emails concerning auto insurance. But more than just being an ad, these are usually almost always fake and just meant to scam me.


----------



## DustyRat

Or it I a tasty sandwich spread!


----------



## abratforarat

Ok thanks! I was just wondering. I don't remember doing spam but if I did I'm sorry!


----------



## Sydandmason

Yes it is quite annoying


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

abratforarat said:


> Ok thanks! I was just wondering. I don't remember doing spam but if I did I'm sorry!


Not everyone spams. It's also adds that are on the forum, some people spam others out of money like asking for them to help their pet in need bt their money actually doesn't go to the pet, those kinds of things, or sites that ask for personal information.


----------

